# XM, Sirius in pacts with Volkswagen



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Just another sign of the popularity of Satellite Radio.

Volkswagen of America has agreed to install radios equipped to receive the satellite radio signals of XM Satellite Radio and Sirius Satellite Radio, the companies said Monday.

Full Story


----------

